# Depression caused by Thyroid?



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

Hello:

I am posting with because of my concern with thyroid causing depression during my life. This was brought on due to my own research including thyroid symptoms with possible causes of depression

Two years ago I decided to have my thyroid checked due to family thyroid problems Mom having her's removed before myself and sisters were born. Older sister was diagnosed with Graves disease, younger sister with Hashimoto.

I have posted in General Discussion already about my thyroid blood work and other testing completed.

TSH: 0.08

Normal Range: 0.27-4.20 mlU/L

Free T4: 1.53

Normal Range: 0.80-1.90 ng/dl

Total T3: 109

Normal Range: 80-200

My hopes are there are others that have had symptoms of depression caused by thyroid.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I am going through depression right now. Hyper depression and hypo depression affects me different. They are so completely different.

However my levels are very bad, *worse* than yours, so it is no surprise to me. Also very impatient and I am relying heavily on my anxiety meds more than normal. I am about to flip into Graves' rage and can't have that being a Lake Host. Its going to be a very stressful summer, so I can't wait to start the new med. dose, hoping to feel better soon, once I get them. That is, if I don't go hypo. This has been an up down roller coaster for 13 yrs with levels med. doses and meds. slowly declining.

I wouldn't be depressed with your levels, but that is me and we are all different.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Symptoms, then are in reality nothing but the cry from suffering organs. ~Jean Martin Charcot, translated from French (and not necessarily thyroid)


----------



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

GD Women:

Thank you for your reply on depression, my goal is to eliminate thyroid causing depression which seems very tricky to diagnose.

I still believe something within my system {Endocrine} is causing the chemicals or hormones of the brain to be affected at different times. The doctors want to immediately put you on anti depressants because it is easy to do and doesn't take time getting to the root casing this problem.

I would like to hear from others that may finally of discovered their thyroid was the cause of depression all along.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

The majority of my days, I feel really tired, which in turn causes me to feel depressed about everything, like going back to school. That's one of the main things I get down about, because I feel so BAD, I don't feel like I can do anything of any importance-_how can I concentrate and spend so much time and energy on something when I can't even do my daily duties around the house?_

Luckily though, I do have days here and there that I feel really good and I tell myself "I CAN DO IT" and I get excited and everything is GREAT...but then that next bad day is always around the corner!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Dave J said:


> GD Women:
> 
> Thank you for your reply on depression, my goal is to eliminate thyroid causing depression which seems very tricky to diagnose.


Medicals have printed that thyroid does not cause depression/mental issues. However thyroid can exacerbate existing depression/mental issues.

Mine stems back from childhood, some I remember, some remember just a little and the rest I don't remember at all.

I don't plan on going to a Psychiatrist in this late stage of the game. I don't want to live the rest of my life more depressed on the fact of knowing. It can stay and sleep in the back of my mind till death.

Most won't admit as having such in their life, past or present. We all handle our issues in different ways - so I say touché to us.


----------



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

Mememe:

My days have been identical to yours since April{end} nothing has got done except what absolutely was necessary which wasn't much. I don't get enough sleep nightly {4 hours or so} and relieve my day with watching TV or spending time on thyroidboards site on and off and eat.

My appetite has not been effected at all with most days eating healthy portions and still having my weight decrease. I began monitoring my weight before bedtime and waking finding I lose an average of 2-3 lbs over night. During the day I eat to maintain what weight I keep which fluctuates between 193lbs - 196lbs daily and back down to 193lbs - 193.5lbs when weighed in the morning. Dinner is always healthy with a good portion for bedtime snack and still I lose ?

Remember there is no exercise or physical activity at all daily.

Before symptoms {the slump} began back at the end of April 2010 I was a healthy 207lbs - 210lbs

Any other information provided would be so helpful.

Thank you,

Dave


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I get enough sleep, but it's not _quality_ sleep, as they say...I'm a light sleeper and I wake many times throughout the night. I also have occasional sleep paralysis episodes which are quite frightening.

I weigh myself every morning, and I've been trying to force myself to go do some morning aerobics classes-pilates, Abs, kickboxing- but it really drains me. Other than that, I usually am on the computer, or doing other things that are pretty nonproductive.

Some days my mind doesn't match my body in that, I _desire_ to get out and walk, or do other healthy, exciting activities but physically I drag along feeling sluggish...

For me, my physical state affects my mental state, so I can def. see how a thyroid problem _can_ cause depression.

I have not yet been medicated, and I am really looking forward to getting back to ME, feeling normal and being able to do everything I WANT to without feeling like it's torture. I hope you can find that soon as well!:hugs:


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I will say that my depression bought this time is due to my levels being way hyper. I don't seem to be depressed with levels a little closer to Labs. But I still believe depression or etc., stems from something deeper regardless what it is blamed on. Depression is depression.

Sometimes we don't think ourselves depressed, while others around us can see it.

My sleep pattern are off. However I have had some type of sleep issues since a tot through RAI. Then it got worse.

Trying to out guess, out think, thyroid, it will drive you depressed if not crazy.

Good luck trying.


----------



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

GD Women:

Very useful reply I Thank you.

I do have to agree with your closing statement about trying to out guess and solve thyroid problems, seems it's nearly impossible. Just having this pointed out by a sufferer helps have a better perspective rather than having a doctor confirm this that hasn't suffered.

My biggest request is just ruling out all possible thyroid issues with proper and complete blood tests. Do you think that's too much to ask a doctor, just simple piece of mind for your patient ???

Again I Thank you for your confirmation of depression.

Dave


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I see what you mean GD Women, I wouldn't say I _am_ depressed, I just _feel_ depressed some days...and I believe there is a big difference. I've never had a problem with depressions. I've only had problems of the anxiety-type. Mostly if I have to try to make myself go to sleep, I can't do it because my mind races about everything-things I have to do, etc, etc...it sucks. I have to _fall_ asleep watching TV now. I can NOT make myself GO to sleep, which sucks because those days that I am super tired, the anxiety in my mind keeps me awake. It's a vicious cycle, I tell ya!lol

Dave, I don't think it's too much to ask at all. It is your body, and it is your right to know what's going on with it. Besides, the patient is the one who (most likely) will be paying for the tests/service & any treatment.


----------



## Dave J (Jun 26, 2010)

Mememe:

My symptoms are both Depressed and Anxiety-Panic since the end of April till now. I have had this reoccur many times and have come out of it on average within 12 weeks. The meds the doctor gives are sometimes successful but wonder if the depression has run it's course by the 6-8 week period they suggest the meds take. Anti depressant side effects are terrible too, the natural aid I take now seems mild compared to them.

You mentioned sleep problems you should look into the natural sleep aids, they have worked for me averaging 4 hours and more. Magnesium can be taken with these sleep aids to enhance them try it.

Thanks,

Dave


----------

